# Proposed 2008 Early Canada Season



## Whitetail Thumper (Apr 15, 2005)

Last night I attended a Game and Fish Advisory Board meeting in Valley City. They told us that they are proposing to start the early season on August 1, 2008. That in my opinion is way to early. I just wanted to know your guy's opinions about this. Just keep in mind that the latest research done has said that the average day the the goslings maintain flight is July 19. And also keep in mind the damage it will do in the future. They want to reduce the current resident goose numbers of 250,000 down to 60,000. Tell me your guy's opinions, thanks.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What would be the reasoning for this? Seems to me this is the hottest time of the year-alot of birds could possibly spoil if not cleaned immediately. If they want to reduce numbers this drastically, why not just up the limits in the current early goose and extend the season into the regular season instead of having those two weeks off in between


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

agreed way to early. not sure when it should start. i personally like the early season now. just my opinion. i'm no expert. i just like killing birds. but that's too early. i'm still fishing then and going to the lakes every weekend 8)


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Not going to lie, I am just not in the mood to hunt that early, its to hot and just doesnt feel right-even in the current early season it doesnt feel right when its 80 degrees out decoying


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

To early in my book. Just increase the limits during the regular season.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Whitetail Thumper said:


> They want to reduce the current resident goose numbers of 250,000 down to 60,000. Tell me your guy's opinions, thanks.


I thought they said they want the numbers down to 80,000. I know we have way too many local geese in Valley City.

Who is actually going to go hunting when its 95 degrees in August?


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Just a question for you ND guys. During your early sason is it state wide hunting? Here in Iowa we have an early season for resident geese. However you have to hunt with boundries set by the state. They boundries elimate all but a handful of spots. Its just stupid. We have a state wide early hunt that is 2 days long. In my opinion they should just raise our daily limt.

Right now we can get 2 a day. If they raised this to 4 a day and made our current early season run 2 weeks long and give a 1 week break before the regular season starts it would do so much more for the population.


----------



## Whitetail Thumper (Apr 15, 2005)

Ya my bad. They wanted to decrease the numbers down to 80,000. In ND the normal early season runs for fifteen days statewide starting Sept. 1. It has the daily limit of five. In my opinion Aug. 20 would be early enough if not to early. I just don't think that it is very sporty running down goslings that can't fly yet. USSapper made a good point on the spoilage that would happen. If it does go through we will have to camoflauge a cooler and put stubble straps on it. Also think of that one inch of meat, if that, on the breast of these geese. In my opinion it is way to early.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't think the people pushing this idea are thinking about it the same way that we are. Spoiled meat and ground swatting yearlings isn't their concern, their priority is dead geese. They aren't offering this proposal to enhance our sporting experience, they are doing it so farmers don't have to patrol their beans fields day and night during the early summer to make sure they aren't getting eaten off by a clutch of goslings.

It is too early, from a hunters point of view. I'm sure I'd be out there, I'd feel a little bit wrong about it though. They should just make the early season longer than 2 weeks if they want geese dead. I'll be out there every chance I get with a grin on my face and a gun in my hands, I don't see why they won't let me.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If they ever get it down to 80,000 birds there will be many upset hunters. In the years following a reduction to 80,000 birds the hunting will become much harder than its been in the past.

The GnF is up against the wall on this and they look like they are siding with the farmers. The eastern part of the state finally has some decent hunting opportunities close to the major population centers. That will end in my estimate with the reduction of geese to 1/4 the current levels.

August 1st....what are they thinking? 90 degrees and hunting geese? Way way too early!!!! (Maybe we could open the deer season on October 1st...we could get the deer numbers down in a hurry that way.)

Maybe mid August....maybe. How about openng the season August 20th through the 1st two weeks in Sept as it is now and doubling the harvest allowed to say 10 birds a day.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

diver_sniper said:


> so farmers don't have to patrol their beans fields day and night during the early summer to make sure they aren't getting eaten off by a clutch of goslings. .


That wont be the case this year, the crops should be safe since corn is the only crop being planted :eyeroll: IMO, Aug 20th is too soon also and 10 birds is alot, Why not start the seasson on its normal date and run er' straight through and maybe raise the limit to 6 or 7 during the early and 4 or 5 during regular. I tell you, sometimes the G&F thinks too much on certain subjects


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

They can't raise the limit and leave it that way once the regular season begins. The limits used for the regular waterfowl season are set for migrating birds primarily. Limits for the main waterfowl season are decided on at the federal level, and then from there any state can decide to lower their limit based on where the federal limit is, but they can never go above it.

If ND wants such a large number of resident geese harvested, they need to increase bag limits during the early season since this is a season that is developed and carried out by that paticular state only with no federal regulations.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd think that August would be pre-harvest in a lot of spots. I can't think farmers will be letting people set up in un-harvested fields. I don't think they'll be pleased having to stop at the end of a field during harvest to give permission either.

A spring season seems like it'd make a lot more sense, cut down on the # of nesting pairs. Guys are already out there chasing snows.

This is coming from a non-waterfowler though, that's how I see it "from the outside looking in".


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Up the limit 2-3 birds like Sask and call er' good for god's sake! I'd be out there regardless the circumstances but I just don't like the idea too much. Hell, I might as well move back home if they're going to force me to add 'another' month of hunting. :-?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I have not been to the spring meetings yet so do not know exactly what was said. I do know there has been concern with the number of migrant geese killed during the early season. Increasing the limits will result in a larger number but proportionally the same migrants and locals. A spring season you would probably be killing a higher percentage of migrators.

From a hunters standpoint, I do not like hunting when it is hot, spoilage is an issue, many crops will not be off, etc. I do like that it is an opportunity to use the geese rather than the depredation permits where farmers can shoot them with rifles and leave them.

About the only alternative that will get rid of mostly local geese would be have a flexible season later April/First week of May after most the migrant geese are through but no goslings are hatched out yet. It would be very weather dependent though.

What did they say when you raised concerns about it?


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

USSapper said:


> . If they want to reduce numbers this drastically, why not just up the limits in the current early goose and extend the season into the regular season instead of having those two weeks off in between


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

stevepike said:


> About the only alternative that will get rid of mostly local geese would be have a flexible season later April/First week of May after most the migrant geese are through but no goslings are hatched out yet.


I agree if they were to have a spring canada season, it should be in this time frame but it would be nearly impossible to decoy them with most of the crops being planted by then. I guess you could decoy pasture but by then ranchers are starting to put cattle in their summer ranges. If you ask me, its almost a lose lose situation-theres drawbacks to every suggestion


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

With the residents, around my parts of minnesota i think the best idea is to expand the limit to 6 a day, dont run the ecallers (like everyone would like too!) 1. with the ecallers, the birds with get smart to them and will be harder to decoy after the early season with normal calls.
And maybe expand the limit in the normal season to 3 and then go back to 6 late season.
Not to be a roost buster, but if you hunt the water early season might eliminate the locals from sitting everywhere. Then wait for the migrators to come through and hunt the feilds!


----------



## Whitetail Thumper (Apr 15, 2005)

At the meeting they said that there would be no chance of a spring canada season because some of the species of canadas in the spring couldn't afford to lose a big number of them. In my opinion the only thing i could think of is raising the number to eight or ten for the daily limit in the september season.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I agree with WT...Up it 2 or 3 birds and call it good. Only other thing that would be nice is if they just canned the youth weekend and opened it up. After all to hunt during the youth weekend you have to be with an adult, might as well let'em shoot as well. Just my .02 :sniper:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

SD has the right approach on this....they are leaving it alone and not messing with screwing up a good thing. They are saying that they have a good huntable population and they want to maintan that for there NR and resident hunters....I think ND should do the same.

For the farmers having problems with geese there are fixes already in place....let the farmers shoot the problem geese.

Might be a good opportunity for gnf to get with the farmers.....how about having any farmer with trouble geese contact gnf or a huntng club....then getting hunters out to take care of the problem..no charge.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Horsager said:


> I'd think that August would be pre-harvest in a lot of spots. I can't think farmers will be letting people set up in un-harvested fields. I don't think they'll be pleased having to stop at the end of a field during harvest to give permission either.


this is a great point, most crops will not be off until late august into september, not only that, but family groups have not started to congregate yet, so patterning a family group of 14 and setting decoys for them isn't on most hunters agenda. this will only promote jump shooting birds that are learning the ropes of flight, IMO it will only promote sloppy hunting ethics. up the limit and run the season straight through til the regular season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They cannot run the season through into the regular season.It can only be a certain number of days.If it ran all of Sept.....they would have to take 2 weeks off of it in Dec.Are you guys that want this willing to not hunt them along the Missouri in Dec?????

Plus the limit would be cut back after the first 2 weeks of Sept. because of early migrateing Lessers.

Let them open it Aug. 1.If you don't want to hunt until Sept 1......then don't.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ken, if they can open it up on the 1st of august, why cant they run it thru to the regular season?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Because that is a depradation season.....not part of the regular season.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

If they did start it on Aug. 1 would it still only be 14 days?


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

They should either just leave it along or up the limits and run the early season all the way thru to the regular. August first is retarded, it would be strange decoying while its 90 degrees out and yeah, a lot of fields are not going to be harvested yet, which I think would lead to a lot more jumping. I dont mind jumping ducks but I am not a fan at all of jumping for canadas, just my opinion.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Because that is a depradation season.....not part of the regular season.


Ken, I am just saying run the season up to the day before the regular then close it, then the next day is the start of the regular waterfowl season. Not to many birds have moved down by then


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

> Might be a good opportunity for gnf to get with the farmers.....how about having any farmer with trouble geese contact gnf or a huntng club....then getting hunters out to take care of the problem..no charge.


G&F had a program like this a few years back, and promoted it too. I called into the "problem goose hotline" a week or so into the season one year, and *three *landowners in the State had signed up, the nearest to Fargo I recall being several hours away.

A landlowner would get all the help he/she needed with unmolested, problem flocks by posting contact information here or on any other ND hunting board. Can you imagine a more cost-effective, hassel-free method than that?

When the special season was initiated, G&F was required to sample the harvest, and following the three year "trial run" the season was shortened to close one week earlier because the mix of birds under the 3 week special season produced an unnaceptable % of the migrating subspecies - for which there was no over-abundance. So, there in no option currently to extend the special season. The only option would be to accellerate the regular season, but as Ken suggests, that would mean the tighter regular season limits would apply from 8/15 on and we'd lose days on the back end.

An August 1 open? Got DEET?

If the goal is really to serioulsy trim the flock back, higher (maybe no) limits, ecallers and unplugged guns would probably be more effective. I believe all of those options were on the table from USFWS. Surely August hunting would increase harvest some, but would that alone really make any appreciable difference towards a managment goal of taking out a full two-thirds of the ND flock?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I would just up the limit to 4 or 5 geese and not have an early season so people can hunt them over Christmas break near the Missouri like we used to. That is when the good hunting was IMO.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

snowsforlife said:


> I would just up the limit to 4 or 5 geese and not have an early season so people can hunt them over Christmas break near the Missouri like we used to. That is when the good hunting was IMO.


If you read the previous post, this is impossible due to the fact that federal laws set the limits-the states can then decide whether they want it at that or lower than the MAXIMUM limit-also the purpose is to harvest local birds not the migratory birds that are here in december


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

There are many options and opinions on this issue but I honestly feel that if the Game and Fish were to increase the daily bag for the early season to 8-10 birds and do away with a possession limit(similar to the Spring Conservation Act) it would be a step in the right direction. I would say to do this for a 2-3 year trial period, analyze the bird numbers after that time and see if the desired results are being achieved. Just my :2cents:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I just hope the G&F gets our opinions before they go out on a limb! I just don't want the canada season "going south" here in ND before we can even get a say in it. Send a survey/questionairre out, have a meeting, etc. There has to be a happy medium the three sides can agree on.

I just don't think we should be put on the back-burner here w/o getting our :2cents: put in. :wink:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

bandman said:


> I just hope the G&F gets our opinions before they go out on a limb! I just don't want the canada season "going south" here in ND before we can even get a say in it. Send a survey/questionairre out, have a meeting, etc.


The Spring Advisory Board meetings are going on all over the state.


----------



## Whitetail Thumper (Apr 15, 2005)

If you guys don't like this season, you better make it to one of these advisory meetings or at least call the state game and fish and tell them what you think and the alternatives you think would work. If they don't here what us hunters think, it will be August first next year for sure.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's what I was trying to imply. It would be nice if they could set up a couple meetings across the state particularily for this sole issue and anyone concerned show up and state their views as a whole and get some valuable feed-back. I just think it would attract more people (hunters & farmers alike).

I don't know if a few phone calls is going to get it done, but it definately wouldn't hurt. I also don't know much about the Spring Advisory Board Meetings so if anyone could include the 411 on one of them coming up in Fargo, that would be great. (Date, Time, Location, etc.)
*Like you say, if we just sit back; we'll easily get run right over.*

On the other hand, I don't think this extra month of season would decrease the numbers like they think; due to the 'less than desirable' hunting conditions compared to September. It would be pretty darn easy for many hunters to protest by just not going out in August due to the above fact, hence: not near the results they're looking for. :wink: 
Plus, all the hunters that are farmers are obviously going to be a little too busy in the field to be out. I would just say the hunting population in August could be a major drop-off compared to that in Sept. because of these issues. I just don't know if they're taking that into consideration deeply enough.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't not hunt!!! How about I go out, but I complain about the mosquitoes and heat the whole time. Will that help the cause? :lol: :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

bandman said:


> It would be pretty darn easy for many hunters to protest by just not going out


Giving me an open goose season and telling me to not go would be like telling a fat kid he has to go on a hunger strike in a Mcdonalds loby... Good luck :down:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bandman.....here is a list of meetings.....

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=38362

The closest to Fargo were last week.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I think Duster said it earlier - increase the daily limit in the early season and have no poss. limit. I wouldn't mind seeing more time later in the season when the birds don't leave the water until noon.

Increase the daily limit even in the regular season by a bird or two. I would think even that would make an impact.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goosepride said:


> I think Duster said it earlier - increase the daily limit in the early season and have no poss. limit. I wouldn't mind seeing more time later in the season when the birds don't leave the water until noon.
> 
> Increase the daily limit even in the regular season by a bird or two. I would think even that would make an impact.


The US Dept. of Interior sets the limits for the regular season.....just like for ducks.They will not increase it or start the regular season earlier because of the migrators that are here.The early season must end after the second week of Sept and the regular season limit cannot be more than 3......which it is now.And if the lesser population drops below a certain number,they will cut the limit to 2 for the regular season whether we like it or not and no matter how many resident Canadas are here.

They also can't add days to the end w/o subtracting equal days from the beggining since there is a maximum amount of days the regular season can be.I wouldn't be in favor of subtracting days that are statewide at the beginning to add days just for the Missouri River at the end.

The only thing our GNF can do is start the early season in Aug. or increase the limit during those first 2 weeks of Sept.So wishing for other possibilities that can not be implemented is fruitless.

So with those facts in mind.....I'll take any increased seasons or limits they offer.Even starting in Aug.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess if they open 1 Aug I would hunt it but honestly I don't normally see honkers flying around till the 3rd week of Aug. I can see a lot of non flying birds getting water wacked.

Now you can accuse me of wanting to fill my lanyard up with bands but I think a mass ND resident goose banding program should be started. I don't think just banding the Audobon birds is doing it. And we all know those local birds are being shot till the last day of the season. Then we can see if a lot of the late season birds we are shooting are locals that are trying their best not to leave. For instance 2 seasons ago the local birds never left this area till Feb sometime. I think a banding project could prove this and a late resident bird season can be established. If the the east coast can do it then I don't see why we can't. Especially when their "migratory" canada population is hurting more than ours.

In my narrow way of thinking I believe this is a much better option than shaking eggs and local farmers having mass killing fests leaving birds to rot.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> I guess if they open 1 Aug I would hunt it but honestly I don't normally see honkers flying around till the 3rd week of Aug. I can see a lot of non flying birds getting water wacked.
> 
> Now you can accuse me of wanting to fill my lanyard up with bands but I think a mass ND resident goose banding program should be started. I don't think just banding the Audobon birds is doing it. And we all know those local birds are being shot till the last day of the season. Then we can see if a lot of the late season birds we are shooting are locals that are trying their best not to leave. For instance 2 seasons ago the local birds never left this area till Feb sometime. I think a banding project could prove this and a late resident bird season can be established. If the the east coast can do it then I don't see why we can't. Especially when their "migratory" canada population is hurting more than ours.
> 
> In my narrow way of thinking I believe this is a much better option than shaking eggs and local farmers having mass killing fests leaving birds to rot.


One of the better ideas yet, once again not just for the bands, Minnesota does it. Who could I contact or how could someone propose this. We need to research which birds are actually leaving because around here I am pretty sure we hunt the same stupid lagoon geese in September and December.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What Ken W is saying concerns me, I do not want to see our late season cut short so we can shoot non-flying geese on the water. I will be going to our advisory meeting so I can get the facts but so far I do not like what I'm reading.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris,Sorry if you were mislead.....That's not quite right.They can add days in Aug w/o subtracting days in Dec.Since that is the early depredation season not the regular season.They could not start the regular season earlier w/o subtracting from the end unless the Dept of Interior allows it.....they have done that the past couple years with the resident only first week.

Looking at this year's calander.....they must close the early seaon by Sept 16.Could open it Aug. 1.There would be no days subtracted in Dec.IF the Dept. of Interior gives us the 1 week early opener of the regular season.....it could open Sept. 22.If not.....the regular seaon would open Sept 29.The early season cannot run past Sept 16 this year,but could open on any earlier date the Dept of Interior says....right now that is Aug 1.

Clear as mud?

I guess what I'm trying to say is that people above are making suggestions like having the season open the whole month of Sept. or increasing the limit during the regular season......can't happen w/o approval from the Dept of Interior.And won't happen because of the status of the Lesser population that migrates through here.Just like the early season could notopen before Sept 1.But now the Dept of Interior has moved that up to Aug.1


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks....going to be kind of weird though.

I can't imagine running crankbaits on Sakakawea in August with a shotgun loaded nearby....just in case.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> Giving me an open goose season and telling me to not go would be like telling a fat kid he has to go on a hunger strike in a Mcdonalds loby... Good luck :down:


I'm just saying a lot of people that could really care less more than likely won't be going out in August. Of course, the die-hards (most people on this site year round) will be. -Might have to go out and purchase a couple dozen floaters for next season if this crap doesn't fall through. :eyeroll:

Also, Thanks Ken for posting them meetings up! :wink:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> What Ken W is saying concerns me, I do not want to see our late season cut short so we can shoot non-flying geese on the water. I will be going to our advisory meeting so I can get the facts but so far I do not like what I'm reading.


I agree 100 percent, I'd be ****** if they cut the late season for 90 degree weather and pin feathers.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If they open the season in July we can hunt with butterfly nets like they do in Japan.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ken, I only have one question, why do they have to end the early seasosn on the 16th of September? Do they have to have a preset amount of time for rest in between seasons? If the season (regular) starts on the 29th, end the early a day or too before and same if it starts on the 22nd. I dont know why I am complaining, it wont affect me anyways, guess I care too much for my fellow waterfowlers :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

USSapper said:


> Ken, I only have one question, why do they have to end the early seasosn on the 16th of September? Do they have to have a preset amount of time for rest in between seasons? If the season (regular) starts on the 29th, end the early a day or too before and same if it starts on the 22nd. I dont know why I am complaining, it wont affect me anyways, guess I care too much for my fellow waterfowlers :wink:


During the first couple years of the early season,it used to run for 3 weeks,then close for 1 week,then the regular season would open the closest saturday to Oct. 1.

But the Feds felt to many Lessers were being taken that third week.So now the early seaon can only run the first 2 weeks of Sept.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If the season opens August 1, I know I wont be going out then.How many farmers are going to start harvest by that time? Small grains generally are harvested through the month of August depending on the weather.Mosquitos and biting flies will be horrible,and most geese will be feeding in family groups by walking out of the slough and into the feeding area.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Open the season 1 week earlier. Have no daily limits and allow unplugged shotguns. Everything is set up for this to be feasible. Plenty of harvested fields, geese are grouping up and it will allow for a 3 week season. I dont think anyone can aurgue this wouldnt increase the harvest. I would not be surprised if bagged birds increased 50%. This could also keep the birds dumber for a longer period of time. Less birds will get educated because the whole family group that lit into your decoys will be laying on the ground, thus also increasing the success of harvest later in the season. Nothing is changing that could potentially ruin Canada goose hunting. No e-callers and no water popping fuzz-heads. Because if the season opened on Aug 1st that is the only way you are going to shoot birds. CAN ANYONE THINK OF A NEGATIVE SIDE TO THIS??


----------



## Whitetail Thumper (Apr 15, 2005)

Well if you guys really want to get your ideas and thoughts heard but can't make it to an advisory board meeting, here on some people you can get ahold of; Terry Steinwand (Game and Fish Director) 701-328-6305 and Randy Kreil (Wildlife Division Chief) 701-328-6330. I am going to try to get ahold of them and tell them that they might be getting a lot of negative feedback on this issue but i think that is what they actually want.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Call the ND game and fish department....like I did yesterday. Ask to speak to the waterfowl biologist and ask him about the early goose season. Sounds like they have their mind set up to go with the early August opener.....I asked about just keeping it the same season or opening a little earlier and letting the guys shoot 10 geese a day instead or something along those lines....they said they didn't want to confuse people with all the different dialy limits.

Too bad....wondering of the advisory board meetings on this one are nothing but lip service. If you can't make it to the meetings this Spring then call and...nicely....voice your opinion,

This is a huge issue....maybe one of the moderators could do a story after talking to the biologists at game and fish to set the story straight to end all this speculation.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

CRP is about to be history and we're worried about reducing a species by that much???


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They don't want to confuse people with limit changes?? I guess the rest of the states have smarter goose hunters than ND? I think parts of NY and NJ are up to 16 birds a day arn't they? How is increasing the limit more confusing than having two counties that NRs can hunt in the early season that don't count against their 14 days?

I guess saying they don't want to confuse people is one a direct insult towards ND Goose Hunters' intelligence and two just an easy excuse to use!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Rick Acker said:


> CRP is about to be history and we're worried about reducing a species by that much???


rick you make a good point here, with the uncertainty of nesting conditions in the near future I almost feel as if the G&F isn't looking at all the options here. this thing could take a huge backfire on them. I'm not sure on how they are going about the logic on the decisions, but I feel I and anyone else who feels opening the season early is a bad choice should attend a meeting to let the G&F explain their logic


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

does anyone know when and where the meetings are being held, or could you post them up so we can get our opinions out?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Its early enough in Sept. I hate bugs and its too warm, another month earlier, it would be warmer, thats not my kind of hunting.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

alright guys i can see where there going with this cuz if its the same there as it is here in sd, bout the time the season has opend its too late. farmers are all ready ****** off at the birds. sept 1st is to late they have moved in on farmers beans. not saying to open aug 1st but more around the 15th-20th, and if you guys are worried bout the young ones, there up and flying then and its up to you guys as hunters, if worried bout the young ones to pass on shooting them then when decoying, can deff tell matures from youngins at 40yds, def size diff.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm with you chopper, where do these people come up with this garbage!!

August 1st is ridiculous, they either can barely fly or are not flying at all then. It will be like upland goose hunting, chase them out of the weeds and groundball 'em. Maybe it is just me but, I really find this repulsive as a lifelong waterfowl nut. Sluicing geese that still have baby fuzz and are squeaking, come'on.

I for one, is very disappointed in the G&F dept. Between the stance on some key issues this legislative session and now this crap, their stock has dropped considerably in this ole boys book.

Looks like I'll be stirring up their pot again with a personal visit.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The more I think about this the bigger the bad taste gets in my mouth.

I can only imagine what kind of limit pictures we may see.  I think its going to be bad press!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking at this year's calander.....they must close the early seaon by Sept 16.Could open it Aug. 1.There would be no days subtracted in Dec.IF the Dept. of Interior gives us the 1 week early opener of the regular season.....it could open Sept. 22.If not.....the regular seaon would open Sept 29.The early season cannot run past Sept 16 this year,but could open on any earlier date the Dept of Interior says....right now that is Aug

I dont know about anyone else, but i would rather shoot canadas and ducks on the 22 than just canadas. :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Bandman.....here is a list of meetings.....
> 
> http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=38362
> 
> The closest to Fargo were last week.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I just realized that this wont take effect until 2008*-that means we h ave some time to get our point across


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok lets say they do open the season in Aug. Everyone goes out the first couple of weekends a kills a bunch of geese.

Keep in mind the crops the geese are mainly eating are the small grains. The geese have already done a great amount of damage to the crop by Aug 1. By mid august the farmers start to take the grain off.

The next spring rolls around guess what some of the migratory geese decide to nest here = more geese. Then they start to eat the crops before Aug 1 rolls around. So is Aug 1. early enough but you have to draw the line somewhere. I say we leave it where it is Sept. 1 let the farmers get there crops off so no bad hunter farmer relations happen. Up the limit to 7 geese and get use of one of the wonderful resources we are blessed with in this great state the hunting.

I just got off the phone with the waterfowl biologist it sounds like the August season is going to happen. They do not have all the regulations settled yet, but it is a good thing they did turn down unplugged shotguns, and electronic calls. It will not go into effect until next year.

It is awful that the hunters have no say in this. So what I say we do is boycott the season!!!


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

goosehauler22 said:


> It is awful that the hunters have no say in this. So what I say we do is boycott the season!!!


I don't think that would help to solve anything.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We're really not solving anything for hunters in the first place anyway, whether we start Aug 1st or Sept 1st. All that's getting solved is decreasing the local giant population (which most hunters feel is at an adequate hunting number) and saving the farmers a few bucks. Do you see an upside for us other than being able to start hunting an extra month earlier? (in $h!tty conditions)

Now if we were getting something out of hunting in August (perhaps "gratuity") it would be a little different story. Maybe even take a chunk and and at least help us pay for gas money. It kinda feels like they're taking us for granted to mow the neighbor's lawn for free. :wink: 
Maybe we can look at it in a different light and see it is as a way of reimbursing the farmers for letting us hunt their land. :huh:

Hunting from August 1st till the end of December is going to get a little spendy which is my choice of course! :-?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

This topic really gets me fired up...This is the dumbest thing i have ever heard of. These ****ing biologist are so narrow minded in reducing the population :evil: Obviously they have no sense of sportsmenship in them. All they want is a mass slaughter of Canada geese...I just can't come to any reason for it. **** the biologist in my opinion :******: :******: All I can say is one more reason for me to move to the great country of CANADA!!! That way I can shoot 8 a day, but at least they will be able to fly by that time


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

FYIU.S. FISH AND WILDLIFE SERVICE ISSUES FINAL DECISION ON RESIDENT CANADA GOOSE MANAGEMENT

U.S. FISH AND WILDLIFE SERVICE ISSUES FINAL DECISION ON RESIDENT CANADA GOOSE MANAGEMENT

News Releases Home Page

Search the News Releases 
U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service Home

Contacts: Ken Burton, 202-208-5634

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service released a Record of Decision and final rule that will allow state wildlife agencies, landowners, and airports more flexibility in controlling resident Canada goose populations. The Record of Decision and final rule were published in the August 10 Federal Register.

The Service action is in response to growing impacts from overabundant populations of resident Canada geese, which can damage property, agriculture, and natural resources in parks and other areas.

"The Service worked closely with State fish and wildlife agencies and the Department of Agriculture's Wildlife Services to provide a full range of options for managing resident Canada goose populations consistent with health, safety and environmental demands," said Service Director H. Dale Hall. "This final rule offers the essential flexibility needed for effective natural resource management."

Resident Canada geese typically stay in the same area or migrate for short distances. There is no evidence that resident Canada geese breed with migratory Canada geese that nest in northern Canada and Alaska. The rapid rise of resident Canada geese populations has been attributed to a number of factors. Key among them is that most resident Canada geese live in temperate climates with relatively stable breeding habitat conditions. They tolerate human and other disturbances, have a relative abundance of habitat such as mowed grass and waterways, and fly short distances for winter compared with migratory Canada goose populations. The absence of waterfowl hunting and natural predators in urban areas has also contributed to perpetuating overabundance.

In the Atlantic Flyway, the resident Canada goose population has increased an average of 2 percent per year over the last four years and was estimated at 1.15 million resident Canada geese this past spring. In the Mississippi Flyway, giant Canada geese have increased an average of 5 percent per year since 1997 and this year almost 1.7 million were tallied, a 7 percent increase from last year.

The new regulatory program consists of three components. The first creates control and depredation orders for airports, landowners, agricultural producers and public health officials that are designed to address resident Canada goose depredation and damage while managing conflict. This component will allow take of resident Canada geese without a federal permit provided certain reporting and monitoring requirements are fulfilled.

The second component consists of expanded hunting methods and opportunities and is designed to increase the sport harvest of resident Canada geese. Under this component, States could choose to expand shooting hours and allow hunters the use of electronic calls and unplugged shotguns during a portion of early September resident Canada goose seasons.

The third component consists of a new regulation authorizing the Director to implement a resident Canada goose population control program, or "management take". Management take is defined as a special management action that is needed to reduce certain wildlife populations when traditional and otherwise authorized management measures are unsuccessful, not feasible, or not applicable in preventing injury to property, agricultural crops, public health, and other interests. Under Management Take, the take of resident Canada geese outside the existing sport hunting seasons (September 1 to March 10) would be authorized and would enable States to authorize a harvest of resident Canada geese between August 1 and August 31. Management take would be available to States in the Atlantic, Mississippi, and Central Flyways following the first full operational year of the other new regulations.

Some of the new regulations will not apply to Alaska, Arizona, California, Hawaii, Nevada, Washington, Oregon and Utah and parts of Wyoming, Montana, Colorado and New Mexico. Specifically, only the airport control order, the nest and egg depredation order, and the public health control order will be available to the Pacific Flyway states. The Pacific Flyway requested these States not be included because they have fewer issues with resident Canada geese. For agricultural issues, States in the Pacific Flyway will continue to apply for Federal permits. Only State wildlife agencies and Tribal entities in the Atlantic, Central, and Mississippi Flyways are eligible to implement all of the new components for resident Canada geese management.

For specific details on the final rule, readers should consult the August 10 Federal Register.

The Service received more than 2,700 written comments on the 2002 draft Environmental Inpact Statement and 2, 900 public comments on the August 2003 proposed rule.

Expansion of existing annual hunting season and the issuance of control permits have all been used to reduce resident goose numbers with varying degrees of success. While these approaches have provided relief in some areas, they have not completely addressed the issues.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the principal Federal agency responsible for conserving, protecting and enhancing fish, wildlife and plants and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American people. The Service manages the 95-million-acre National Wildlife Refuge System, which encompasses 540 national wildlife refuges, thousands of small wetlands and other special management areas. It also operates 69 national fish hatcheries, 64 fishery resource offices and 81 ecological services field stations. The agency enforces federal wildlife laws, administers the Endangered Species Act, manages migratory bird populations, restores nationally significant fisheries, conserves and restores wildlife habitat such as wetlands, and helps foreign governments with their conservation efforts. It also oversees the Federal Aid program that distributes hundreds of millions of dollars in excise taxes on fishing and hunting equipment to state fish and wildlife agencies. Visit the Service's website at http://www.fws.gov.

-FWS-

For more information about the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service,

Visit our home page at http://www.fws.gov.

Back to Top

U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. 
Privacy Notice.

Posted: 2006-08-18 14:09

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I havnt read EVERY post but i have read most of them. When you were at this meeting, These mentally challenge people who run our govt. Obviously had there heads up there ***'s. I live in Minto and we have some of the best and most up-to-date farmers in the state. August 1st the farmers have HARDLY even harvested a wheat field. Normally they dont even start until mid August...Now please correct me if im wrong, but in the rules and regulation B.S. book does it not say its illegal to hunt in an unharvested field??? I'd just like to point that out. Now i dont know about you Valley city guys and your farming, but i know west of minto out near Adams N.D. most fields arnt touched until middle to late september. I'm sure you guys have your good farmers out there...but here in the rich soil valley, Fields are ready to hunt prolly a week after harvested...You never know when they will 1. Harrow the field 2. Plow the field 3. Plow the field and disk it up, which sucks to hunt if its not disked up. (I personally HATE hunting in a plowed wheat field because it wrecks your vehicle when going through the field to set up your dekes.)

To the population subject:
My opinion in the early season(sept. 1-15) have the daily limit 5, possesion limit 30.

My opinion in the late season(after youth waterfowl till early december) Daily limit 5-7, possesion limit 30-40....my reasoning behind this is because, When we go hunting, we limit out(3-5 guys) within the first hour when the first flock commits to our spread. I'm sure all you guys will agree, but doesnt it suck to be done that quick?? And i know for a FACT that everybody has the urge to shoot over your limit because its so much fun. :sniper:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

:sniper: Might as well propose an early June egg stomping season!!!!! :evil:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

goosehunter21 said:


> This topic really gets me fired up...This is the dumbest thing i have ever heard of. These #$&@ing biologist are so narrow minded in reducing the population :evil: Obviously they have no sense of sportsmenship in them. All they want is a mass slaughter of Canada geese...I just can't come to any reason for it. &#%* the biologist in my opinion :ticked: :ticked: All I can say is one more reason for me to move to the great country of CANADA!!! That way I can shoot 8 a day, but at least they will be able to fly by that time


I still think that some state politicians are leaning on the goveror to get rid of the local geese.If the biologist's are not asking hunter opinions before this was decided on, it leads me to believe that there hands are tied.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:******: :******: :******: :******: Some people in this world make me wanna uke: X 1000


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

mshutt said:


> My opinion in the early season(sept. 1-15) have the daily limit 5, possesion limit 30.
> 
> My opinion in the late season(after youth waterfowl till early december) Daily limit 5-7, possesion limit 30-40....my reasoning behind this is because, When we go hunting, we limit out(3-5 guys) :


If you would have read the previous post, you would have seen that it is not feasible/ impossible to raise the limits during the regular season, plus, you wouldnt be shooting just the resident geese


----------

